

Aardvark Social Search Service Arrives - thepanister
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/03/13/aardvark-social-search-service-arrives/

======
tectonic
I've been using this for a little while. It's pretty cool, although I always
find it humorous that questions about Python (the language) get categorized as
'reptile', but then actually get routed to someone who knows about the
language after all.

~~~
gyeh
Heh. I had an Erlang question classified as "art". It would be interesting to
understand how they build and categorize their vocabulary dictionaries.

------
wumi
i got oodles of invites to hand out ... just reply to this post with your
e-mail or @reply davidadewumi on twitter and will send you one

Please leave --

first name e-mail three interests/specialties

thanks!

~~~
jmagar
Me please! mike_agar@hotmail.com

Thanks.

------
BenS
I find this approach really exciting. The fact that it builds into existing
communication channels is very very cool, and the idea of a scalable real-time
service is powerful especially for mobile. I like the idea of more services
embedding directly into my core communication -- chat, phone, email.

------
IsaacSchlueter
I've been a beta user of this since the middle of 2008. It's a great service.

(I have invites if they're still not open. Use the contact info in my profile
if you want one.)

------
katz
Hmmm... This is also the name of a (fairly old) regional search engine -
www.aardvark.co.za.

Looks nice.

------
cookiecaper
ChaCha tried something like this and failed before converting to their SMS
service.

